# Les 3000 lapins de Nicomon



## Punky Zoé

Nicomonlapin, excuse-moi (*) de lever un coin du voile sur ton intimité, te voilà en pleine activité sur WR ... 

Et je m'inscris en faux contre le titre de ce fil : 3000 posts, certes, mais pas trace du moindre petit lapin, que du solide, du fiable, du helpful !!!  

_  Joyeux postiversaire Nicole !!!  

__(*) ou plutôt : veuillez, chère Nicomon, avoir l'obligeance de bien vouloir m'excuser ..._​


----------



## zazap

Wow, t'es trop cute! Merci Zoé pour cette belle photo!
J'ai rien que du bien à dire de toi, ma compatriote.
Oublie pas que tu te débarrasseras pas de moi comme ça, j'vas continuer à  ouvrir ma grande gueule dans les mêmes fils que toi. C'est un plaisir de lire tes posts, et à la nôtre!
T'es fine!
zazap
​


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, je vois que vous êtes comme les 2 doigts de la main 
Mais aujourd'hui, c'est Nicole la star 
*Félicitations *de l'autre côté de la mare


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo bravo bravo c'est un bon numéro ! Encore 7000 et t'as un chiffre rond  !
++
Cal


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Comme tu sors parfois souvent toujours des bonnes idées de ton chapeau... 
Bisettes, Nicomalapine ! 

 (eh oui, j'ai eu la flemme d'en faire 3000...  )


----------



## geve

Félicitations Nicowoman ! (t'as vu, j'ai pas oublié le petit noeud )

Et vivement qu'on se rencontre plus souvent.


----------



## zazap

DearPrudence said:


> Oui, je vois que vous êtes comme les 2 doigts de la main
> Mais aujourd'hui, c'est Nicole la star
> *Félicitations *de l'autre côté de la mare


Bon, j'essaye pas de voler la vedette, mais Nico fais pas son apparition et je tenais à dire, DP, que je suis vraiment impressionnée par la photo que t'as trouvée. WOW!


----------



## Nicomon

Me voici, me voilà... bien heureuse de vous trouver toutes là! 

C'est que j'ai dû passer chez l'esthéticienne. J'ai réalisé en voyant ma photo que j'avais besoin d'un bon épilage. 

À toi *Bree*, un gros MERCI d'avoir initié ce fil, et pour la photo aussi. Mais es-tu certaine d'avoir lu tous mes posts? Y'a bien quelques « pas trop fiables » dans le lot. En passant... tu peux me dire « tu ». 

*Za*, je te trouve pas mal « au boutte » aussi. Et j'y compte bien que tu continues de l'ouvrir ta grand gueule! Sauf que... je peux pas te faire la même promesse. _Si_ _puedo leer y entender el espanol_ (je sais pas où est le tilde),_ lo hablo peor que un Basco._ 

*DP*, Za m'a devancée (on travaille pas aux mêmes heures) mais je suis tout aussi impressionnée de ce joli porte chandelle qui réunit nos deux « drapeaux québécois » et j'aime bien l'histoire derrière.


> The story of the Pet's Rainbow Bridge is a lovely parable intended to help those coping with pet loss/ pet death. Our Rainbow Bridge Animals Luminary illustrates this pet loss grief story with the slhouette of a short earred Rabbit set against a translucent brillant rainbow. The opaque background is black iridscent swirls.


*Calami*, j'ai fait 3 000 en un an, donc à ce rythme, d'ici à ce que j'arrive à ce chiffre rond, tu devrais parler couramment le chinois. 

*Karinette*, j'avoue en toute candeur que je l'espérais en silence cette jolie animation. *Gros bisous. *Mais euh... t'aurais pu stopper à souvent.  

Geve, je ne te connaissais pas ce talent de portraitiste. C'est tout à fait moi ce dessin! Et oui, vivement qu'on élimine le décalage entre nos deux mares... ou que tu te couches moins tôt. 

Pour vous remercier à ma façon - en espérant que ça va marcher - je vous offre en primeur une photo (un peu floue) de mon vrai petit coin bureau... 
(Me suis entretemps procuré une nouvelle chaise ... et un Petit Robert 2007)

*Encore merci à toutes*
*Vous êtes super fines !*​


----------



## gerardovox

Well done Nicomon! You are well appreciated. Vous avez un «fan» au pays du soleil levant.


----------



## LaurentK

Permettez que j'apporte mon parfum à ce ragoût .

Cette demoiselle lapin est plus rapide que la tortue de la fable! Ce noeud pap' doit être rudement bien ajusté, ça cache quelque chose, à mon avis un radar, qui ne lui sert nullement à courir vite mais à arriver à point ! 

Avec les ficelles de calçon de
Lapin, l'autre...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Gerard et Laurent.  

Si j'avais su que vous viendriez les gars... j'aurais demandé aux filles de vous mettre un peu de champagne au frais. Surtout que ce n'est pas tous les jours que je me découvre un fan au pays du *soleil levant*, ou qu'un lapin amateur de *lever de lune* m'appelle demoiselle. 

Pour vous remercier de vous être déplacés, je vous offre les couleurs d'une des plus belles région du *soleil couchant* le Bas-Saint-Laurent

Au plaisir de vous recroiser sur les forums !


----------



## wildan1

Tu as mes félicitations aussi, Nicomon, du pays du *Soleil accablant* (ces jours-ci du moins du côté de chez moi avec du 39 à l'ombre !). Ce n'est pas aussi exotique que le Soleil Levant, mais bon, en voisins et co-résidents du même fuseau horaire, on se rencontre pas mal sur le Forum, ce que j'apprécie toujours ! 

Bravo et merci pour toutes tes bons posts !

PS Les photos du côté de Kamouraska me rappellent bien un été passé en stage à La Pocatière, il y a longtemps maintenant ...


----------



## Eva Maria

Nicomon, mon lapin préféré! (Un vraiment joli dessin)

Félicitations pour tes premiers 3.000!

Tu es emblematique dans le forum! 

Bisous!

Eve Marie


----------

